# Stuffed Pork Tenderloin



## Jared_mizanin (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm doing a stuffed pork tenderloin tomorrow for our bar/grille.  I was originally going to do something super simple (use boxed stuffing) and cover with pork gravy, but although that's done well in the past I want to change things up a bit.  There's many (too many!) options to choose from.

Option 1:  boxed stuffing, add celery, onion, butter, chopped spinach, dried cranberries.

Option 2:  garlic, spinach, sun-dried tomatoes, goat cheese, cream cheese, sour cream.

Option 3:  YOU TELL ME!

I was thinking maybe a broccoli salad on the side with perhaps parmesan-crusted redskin potatoes.  I heard of cornmeal crusted potatoes (saw a photo of that side served with pork tenderloin) but haven't been able to find the recipe.  Looked awesome though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 27, 2012)

My first thought is NOT to use salty boxed stuffing and gravy on a beautiful and pricy pork tenderloin!!!

I'm not a big fan of stuffing a pork tenderloin.  Its too good for that.  Pork chops, yes.

Why not slice it into medallions, sautee and serve with a nice pan sauce?  Or grill?


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 27, 2012)

I love the sounds of Option #2. It would be so juicy and creamy!

My recipe for stuffed tenderloin is basically a twist to Option #1. I like to bread my tenderloin too! Here's the recipe, which can be tweaked any way you like it:

1/2 c greek salad dressing w/Feta & Oregano
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tsp lemon pepper seasoning
1/2 tsp pepper bourbon seasoning
2 tsp brown sugar
3 tbsp maple sugar
1 (3/4 lb) pork tenderloin
1 box Stovetop Stuffing Mix
1 tsp vanilla
2 tsp cooking oil
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp fresh cilantro, chopped
3 white mushrooms, chopped
handful of fresh spinach, cut into small pieces
6 Breton Basil & Olive Oil crackers, crushed
4 oz Mozzarella cheese

1. Mix salad dressing, basil, oregano, pepper, lemon pepper, pepper bourbon, brown sugar and 1 tbsp of maple syrup in a marinating bag (ziplock, etc). Place pork tenderloin in bag and let marinate in fridge for at least two hours.

2. Prepare Stovetop Stuffing mix as directed on package. Set aside half for tenderloin and mix with vanilla, the other half can be stored for later use with something else.

3. Saute garlic, cilantro, mushrooms and spinach in oil. Mix with stuffing.

4. Remove pork from marinade. Cut length-wise about 3/4 of the way through the tenderloin. Place plastic wrap on top and pound to flatten slightly.

5. Evenly spread crushed crackers on a dinner plate. Lay tenderloin on top to evenly coat. Use the remaining maple syrup to glaze the entire inside of the tenderloin.

6. Lay cheese along one side of the pork, keeping it a fair distance from the outer edge. Spoon the stuffing mixture on top of the cheese, squeezing to form a compact "roll".

7. Close meat, making sure both outer edges meet. You may need to discard some stuffing mix if it will not close (or try compacting it more!). Secure edges with tooth picks or wooden skewers.

8. Place tenderloin in a shallow glass cooking dish that is lightly greased. Bake uncovered at 425 F for 30-40 mins. Let stand for 5 mins prior to serving.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2012)

As you stated, there are so many options.  How about this idea; Cut the slit in the tenderloin and place the whole thing in milk overnight.  The next day, make a dressing/stuffing of chopped bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, bok choy, and coarsly chopped onion.  You could even incorporate mushrooms and brocolli into this.  Steam or stir-fry the veggies.  Season the veggies with with soy sauce, a touch of sesame oil, Chinese 5-spice powder, granulated garlic, and ginger.  Let that sit for about ten minutes to allow the flavors to mingle.  Oh, and the veggies should be hot, but still very crisp.

Rub the tenderloin inside and out with a mixture of soy sauce, onion powder, garlic powder, ginger, and a little brown sugar or honey.  Stuff the tenderloin with the veggies, and place the stuffed roast onto a large piece of heavy-duty foil.  Tie the roast closed with butcher's twine.  Pour any remaining liquid over the roast and seal teh foil around it.  Place the roast into a hot 425' oven for 15 minutes.  Turn the temperature down to 300, and roast for 40 minutes more.

When the time is up, test with a meat thermometer.  The meat should read about 150 or so (though some like their pork at 145' F.)

Serve with a fragrant jasmine rice.  Use the meat juices as a sauce to dress the rice.

Another option goes in a completely different direction.  Make a dry rub out of brown sugar, onion, garlic, chili powder, and Worcestershire sauce.  Rub the outside of the meat completely.  Cut a slit into the pork tenderloin and stuff with a good Andouile, or chorizo type of sausage, and mushrooms.  Cover in foil and bake low and slow for a couple hours.  Serve with fresh, corn tortilla chips, hot from the stove, and salsa.

Option 3:  season with salt, pepper, and Thyme, and maybe a little rosemary.  Sear the entire loin on all sides.  Roast in a 350' oven until the meat thermometer reads 145'F.  Serve with steak potato cubes.

Steak potato cubes: Use very large rusett potatoes.  Wash and cut the potatoes into three slices along the lenth of the potato.  Turn them on the uncut side and repeat the three slices.  Now cut the slices into bite-sized cubes (about a half-ich cube).  Boil until cooked through.  Drain in a collander for a minute or so.  Transfer teh potatoes to 3 inches of 165' cooking oil and brown all sides.  Remove to paper towels to drain.  Salt to taste.  Serve with the pork tenderloin and some steamed greens such as beet or collard greens.

Pineapple sweet & sour sauce would go well with the first and last option.

You can also stuff the pork with fruit, such as apple, cherries, pineapple, peach, apricot, etc.

Other stuffing options might include a rice pilaf, or cornbread stuffing, or breadfast sausage mixed with a favorite barbecue sauce such as honey-mustard, or a Carolina style vinagar barbecue sauce.  I could go on, but it's time to go home.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2012)

Porchetta. I think I posted my friend Joanne's Granny's porchetta recipe awhile back.


----------

